# Is it True?



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

Can anyone one confirm if it’s true that you don’t pay for a relative visa at the South African Consulate in London?

This contradicts what is on their website, unless I am reading it wrong.

I handed in my application, finally, & the guy at the at the counter informed me that they dont charge for relative visas. I had to ask him twice as this seemed strange.

Its been over 3 weeks now but this thing keeps nagging me as I dont trust anyone & always need to double check things.


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

From their website:
:: South African High Commission ::
"PROCESSING FEE

Free for spouse and dependent children of South African citizens and permanent residents."

signol


----------



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I managed to get through to the SA embassy in London & they confirmed that this is indeed the case.

Phew!


----------

